# Nervige Einblendungen abstellen ?



## ΔΣΛ (25. November 2011)

Hallo, 
wie kann man diese nervigen Einblendungen ausstellen ?
Sie sind nicht besonders hilfreich und nerven nebenbei gewaltig(!), und außerdem das kann auch für Werbung genutzt werden, ich will das nicht !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Reicht das hier nicht aus ?


> *Sie möchten mehr zum Thema wissen? Dann nutzen Sie unsere Specialseiten:*


Ich finde schon.
Mfg


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. November 2011)

Interessehalber: Wieso nervt das gewaltig?

Und nein, das sind reaktionelle Teaser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2011)

Mich persönlich nervt es gewaltig, weil es animierter, sich nachträglich einfügender Seiteninhalt ist, der zudem auch noch (bei der von mir gewählten Fensterbreite) die rechte Spalte verdeckt. Da mache ich übrigens auch keinen Unterschied zwischen Werbung und Eigenwerbung.
Nutzlos ist das ganze für einen regelmäßigen Leser sowieso. Könnte man es vielleicht für registrierte Benutzer (= zu erhöhtem Teil Stammleser) abschalten? Denn leider ist der aktuelle Code nicht blockbar, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. (bzw. nur das Bild darin)



Spoiler



<div id="teaserSlider"></div>

		<div class="readOnBox" ident_id="-809"> 
			<h2>Das könnte Sie auch interessieren<a onClick="return false;" class="readOnBox_close close" ident_id="-811"></a></h2>   

			<div class="readOnBox_inner">                             
				<div class="readOnBox_image">                                                
					<a href="/aid,856334/Bundestrojaner-Datenschutzbeauftragter-erhaelt-demnaechst-Quelltext/Internet/News/?site_id=24" title="Der bayrische LKA-Präsident hat im Rahmen einer Diskussion zum Datenschutz den Quelltext des Bundestrojaners für Datenschutzbeauftragte in Aussicht gestellt. ">
						<img style="display:inline;" src="http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/teaserw160/2011/11/Internet-Telefon4.JPG" alt="Bundestrojaner: Datenschutzbeauftragter erhält demnächst Quelltext" border="0">
					</a>                      
				</div>  

				<div class="headline_box">
					<h3>
						<a href="/aid,856334/Bundestrojaner-Datenschutzbeauftragter-erhaelt-demnaechst-Quelltext/Internet/News/?site_id=24" title="Der bayrische LKA-Präsident hat im Rahmen einer Diskussion zum Datenschutz den Quelltext des Bundestrojaners für Datenschutzbeauftragte in Aussicht gestellt. ">
							Bundestrojaner: Datenschutzbeauftragter erhält demnächst Quelltext 
						</a>
					</h3>
				</div>  
			</div>

			<div class="readOnBox_Footer" ident_id="-810">
				<a class="footer_btn" href="/">Startseite</a>
			</div>
		</div>


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. November 2011)

@Thilo
Aber es kommt immer wieder wenn ich das Mausrad benutze, das ist was mich am meisten Nervt !
Das muss auf jedenfall in zb "Einstellungen ändern" hinein kommen das man das abstellen kann.


> Und nein, das sind reaktionelle Teaser.


Was nicht gerade ein Fortschritt ist weil es ja schon das hier gibt : *"Sie möchten mehr zum Thema wissen? Dann nutzen Sie unsere Specialseiten:"
*Und wie ich das sehe ist das genau das gleiche.


----------



## mrwuff (25. November 2011)

Muss meinen Vorredner vollkommen Recht geben, es nervt volle kanne.

Warum?
Weil:


Ich auf der Arbeit heimlich surfe und das Browserfenster sehr niedrig halten muss und genau dort sich die Werbung immer rein schiebt!!! 
Der Inhalt teilweise Uhralt ist (Finde ich mit am schlimmsten)
Bereits genug teils sehr lästige Werbung auf der HP ist (irgendwann wird es auchmal zuviel)
Man es nicht umgehen kann
(Wie bereits erwähnt wurde) Der aktive Leser das nicht braucht!

Sorry PCGH, aber das musste ich loswerden. Sonst ist alles


----------



## BikeRider (25. November 2011)

Ich schließe mich den anderen an.
Ich empfinde es auch als nervend.


----------



## Zombiez (25. November 2011)

Dieses rumgezappel von dem Teil ist echt nervig, entweder immer an oder immer aus, alles andere nervt mMn!


----------



## rAveN_13 (25. November 2011)

Mich *hat *es auch genervt. 

Lösung:
mit ff und adblock+ einfach das skript blockieren: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/static/js/?v=20111026

Danach sollte der Anfall vorbei sein.


----------



## mrwuff (25. November 2011)

rAveN_13 schrieb:


> Mich *hat *es auch genervt.
> 
> Lösung:
> mit ff und adblock+ einfach das skript blockieren: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/static/js/?v=20111026
> ...


 
PCGH ist ein Kundenorientiertes Unternehmen, hoffe das die Kunden nicht zu solchen Maßnahmen greifen müssen...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. November 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mich persönlich nervt es gewaltig, weil es animierter, sich nachträglich einfügender Seiteninhalt ist, der zudem auch noch (bei der von mir gewählten Fensterbreite) die rechte Spalte verdeckt. Da mache ich übrigens auch keinen Unterschied zwischen Werbung und Eigenwerbung.
> Nutzlos ist das ganze für einen regelmäßigen Leser sowieso. Könnte man es vielleicht für registrierte Benutzer (= zu erhöhtem Teil Stammleser) abschalten? Denn leider ist der aktuelle Code nicht blockbar, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. (bzw. nur das Bild darin)



Wir gehen das direkt am Montag an mit den Regs.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. November 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Interessehalber: Wieso nervt das gewaltig?
> 
> Und nein, das sind reaktionelle Teaser.



Warum es nervt ?

1. : Ich hab mich die ersten Male richtig erschrocken, als von rechts unten ein Fester in´s Bild gesprungen kam. Dachte mein Pop-Up-Blocker hätte nicht funktioniert. Ich hab nicht ohne Grund diese ganzen nervigen Einblendungen von Werbung und pop-Ups abgeschaltet.

2. Seit 2 Tagen klick ich diese Fenster sofort immer weg und das ist sehr lästig. Hab mir die Mühe gemacht jeden Vorschlag erstmal zu lesen und werde so jedesmal vom Artikel abgelenkt den ich eigentlich lese. *Nur leider war kein einziger "Vorschlag" was mich interessieren könnte ein Treffer. Kein einziger Vorschlag "könnte sie auch interessieren" , hat mich wirklich auch interessiert.* Das führt dazu dass es nur ein nerviges Ablenk-Fensterchen ist , was ich jedesmal schliessen muss, weil ich das einfach nicht haben will.



*WO SCHALTE ICH DIESEN MIST AUS ? ICH HASSE SO SCHEISS WERBE-EINBLENDUNGEN: ES NERVT SEIT 2 TAGEN !*

Sorry , der Frust muste mal raus.
Aber jetzt mal ehrlich : Wollt Ihr unbedingt Eure ältesten Fans los werden ? Wollt Ihr uns unbedingt vergraulen und zu anderen Seiten schicken ? Ich bin seit 2007 registriert und noch länger kauf ich mir das Magazin. Aber durch sowas verscherzt man es sich gewaltig mit den treuesten Fans. Nevige Pop Up einblendungen , die absolut keinen Wert haben, ausser vom Artikel den man gerade liest abzulenken. Also wenn der Mist nicht bis zur nächsten Ausgabe weg ist, kauf ich ab der nächsten Ausgabe das Magazin nicht mehr und wechsel die Seite. 

Das kann doch nicht wahr sein, wer hatte den so eine /"/%$$§%/"$/§$"/§$/ Idee !?!?!?   

Mann, mann, mann .... erstmal n Kaffee .... muss ich mich über sowas aufregen und das nach der Nachtschicht .... was tut Ihr uns an !? 

Weg mit den Einblendungen und wir haben uns wieder lieb.


----------



## MikeMayers11 (26. November 2011)

Kann mich dem nur anschliessen - nervig, aufdringlich, überflüssig. Stört das Interesse und lenkt ab von dem, was eigentlich lesen möchte.

Bitte weg mit dem Teil.  

Greetz, Mike


----------



## kero81 (26. November 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Interessehalber: Wieso nervt das gewaltig?
> 
> Und nein, das sind reaktionelle Teaser.


 
Warum das nervt willst du wissen? Ganz einfach ,weil es unnötig ist in 2011 noch einen Treiber von 2009 anzubieten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thilo, mach doch wenigstens was sinnvolles damit wenn du es unbedingt haben willst. Lass da aktuelle Sachen anzeigen, nen Treiber von 2009 is doch eher peinlich...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. November 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir gehen das direkt am Montag an mit den Regs.


 
thx 
So kann ichs mir sparen, ein Addblock-Äquivalent für Opera rauszusuchen


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. November 2011)

Also mir wird meistens das empfohlen, was ich gerade lese


----------



## Freakless08 (27. November 2011)

Ich habe das in letzter Zeit auch auf anderen Seiten bemerkt...
Die Einblendungen nerver wirklich. Dieses "Das könnte sie interessieren" könnte man unterhalb des Artikels (Ähnliche News) vielleicht ein paar Links einbetten, aber das Popup geht garnicht.


----------



## borni (27. November 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir gehen das direkt am Montag an mit den Regs.


 
Wie kamt ihr überhaupt auf die Idee den Lesern so einen Quatsch auf zu drücken?
Ich glaub ein Großteil sind hier Stammleser und Abonnenten. Mich eingeschlossen. Wir sind so mündig, dass wir uns die Informationen die uns interessieren schon von allein heraus suchen können! Wir sind hier doch nicht auf Facebook!


----------



## Nimsiki (28. November 2011)

Könnt ihr nicht einfach die Inhalte in den Einblendungen gegen Oben-Ohne Pics austauschen, dann finden's alle toll! 
Würde dann auch alle vom Lesen ablenken, aber in diesem Fall...


----------



## locojens (28. November 2011)

Bitte bitte abstellen! Das nervt echt mit diesem Ding da unten rechts.

PS: Auch wenn da "Oben-Ohne Pics" drin wären ... ES NERVT!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. November 2011)

Das Ganze ist vorerst mal offline.


----------



## Jason197666 (28. November 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist vorerst mal offline.



Thx... Vielleicht sollte man ein Quickpoll einrichten?!
Oder eine Manuelle Ausschaltung integrieren.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. November 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist vorerst mal offline.


  Grandios, danke dir 
Von mir aus kann dies dauerhaft Offline bleiben !
Oder wenn es wieder kommen sollte dann nur mit einer Auswahlmöglichkeit für Registrierte Benutzer es abzustellen, oder es in die Seite direkt einfügen anstatt "*Sie möchten mehr zum Thema wissen? Dann nutzen Sie unsere Specialseiten:*" ohne separates einfügen, wäre dann auch ein bebildertes Upgrade.
Nichts desto trotz  weil ihr auch ein einsehen habt  und euch nicht selbst sabotieren wollt 
mfg


----------



## Rurdo (28. November 2011)

Stimmt, das hat genervt, aber danke dass ihr euch für eure User einsetzt!


----------



## locojens (28. November 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist vorerst mal offline.



¡muchas gracias! señor Thilo!


----------



## MikeMayers11 (28. November 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist vorerst mal offline.


 
Juhu!

Dankeschön.


----------



## BikeRider (28. November 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist vorerst mal offline.


  Daaaankeee


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. November 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist vorerst mal offline.



Vielen, vielen Dank ! Knutschies !


----------



## locojens (29. November 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> thx
> So kann ichs mir sparen, ein Addblock-Äquivalent für Opera rauszusuchen




https://addons.opera.com/de/addons/extensions/details/opera-adblock/0.52/?display=en


----------



## mrwuff (1. Dezember 2011)

Supi das ihr das so schnell wieder rausgenommen habt 
Danke  danke danke danke danke danke....aber erstmal heißt wohl nicht für immer


----------



## locojens (2. Dezember 2011)

Tja da ist das Teil schon wieder da ... und abstellen kann man es scheinbar auch nicht. 

Kurz nachdem es wieder auftauchte war es auch schon wieder weg ... ganz vergessen...!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwie scheint das wieder da zu sein .... ist ja wie n Virus. Wird man gar nicht mehr los ...


----------



## Falk (6. Dezember 2011)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint das wieder da zu sein .... ist ja wie n Virus. Wird man gar nicht mehr los ...


 
Wir haben es soweit eingeschränkt, das man es nur sieht, wenn man von Google auf die Seite gekommen ist - dann aber bis zum Browserneustart. Da gab es noch ein Problem, wodurch das erst heute Nachmittag korrekt funktioniert.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Dezember 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Wir haben es soweit eingeschränkt, das man es nur sieht, wenn man von Google auf die Seite gekommen ist - dann aber bis zum Browserneustart. Da gab es noch ein Problem, wodurch das erst heute Nachmittag korrekt funktioniert.



Ich komme nie von Google auf diese Seite , weil ich ixquick benutze. Google hab ich schon ewig nicht mehr benutzt.

P.s. : Hauptsache es ist wieder weg. Danke.


----------



## EasyRick (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich komme nie von Google und habe es trotzdem seit Tagen bekommen.

Wie blocke ich diese Unsitte mit Adblock?


----------



## Falk (12. Dezember 2011)

EasyRick schrieb:


> Ich komme nie von Google und habe es trotzdem seit Tagen bekommen.
> 
> Wie blocke ich diese Unsitte mit Adblock?


 
Hm, das sollte eigentlich nicht passieren. Welchen Browser benutzt du? Und hast du Tabs angepinnt (wenn du Firefox benutzt)?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich benutze FF und komme immer über die Lesezeichen hier her, funktioniert, kommen keine Einblendungen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2012)

Ich habe seit einigen Tagen auch wieder regelmäßig Einblendungen. Sie kommen zwar dankeswerter erst, wenn man in den unteren Teil der Seite scrollt, aber bei betrachten der Bildergalerie bzw. der Kommentare nerven sie genauso.

Browser ist Opera 11.50, mit Google hab ich nichts am Hut.


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2012)

Ich habe hier was gefunden: NoScript für Opera »

vielleicht hilft das ja!


----------



## OctoCore (10. Januar 2012)

Ich habe keinerlei Einblendungen, weder mit Opera 11.60 noch mit 12.00alpha. Meine urlfilter.ini hält. 
Ich blocke lieber von Hand - das ermöglicht mehr Präzision (und man ist nicht von der Aktualisierung irgendwelcher Listen abhängig). Dabei hilft die ContentBlockHelper-Erweiterung enorm - die erspart einem weitgehend das Lesen des Quelltextes.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2012)

Da ich auch lieber von Hand blocke (= die akzeptablen Server aktiv lasse) und im Quelltext nichts finden konnte: Kannst du mir die URL der Einblendungen sagen?


----------



## OctoCore (10. Januar 2012)

Ohne das Google-Zeugs (Google analytics wohl: */ga.js und *://www.google.com/jsapi)
sagt die Anzeige von "Blockierter Inhalt" auf der Main:


> *://*adserver*
> *://pcgameha.*
> *://*.metaboli.*
> *://www.pcgameshardware.de/common/js/libs/jquery-1.4.2.min.js


Wobei ich jetzt nicht mehr weiß, was die letzte Zeile irgendwann irgendwie angestellt hat.
Ich habe vorne mal "http" vor dem Doppelpunkt auch durch das Wildcard-Sternchen ersetzt, in der Hoffnung, dass der Editor hier beim abschicken nicht alles als anklickbare URLs interpretiert. Ansonsten sind die Wildcards genau so in meiner urlfilter.ini eingetragen


----------



## Falk (10. Januar 2012)

jQuery an sich ist nicht böse und ein blockieren von jQuery kann dazu führen, dass einige Funktionen auf der Seite bzw. hier im Forum nicht mehr funktionieren, die aber durchaus sinnvoll sind. Mehr Informationen zu jQuery: jQuery: The Write Less, Do More, JavaScript Library

Ich habe es eben mit Opera 11.50 nachgeprüft: keine Einblendung, und zwar ohne das ich auch nur irgendwas am Browser konfiguriert habe.


----------



## OctoCore (10. Januar 2012)

Darum habe ich es auch erwähnt.  Hatte es wohl aus Versehen angeklickt. Allerdings kann ich keinen Verlust von Funktionalität feststellen.
Zu meinem Erstaunen habe ich gesehen, dass keine Fb-Like-Buttons mehr geblockt werden - dann sind auch keine mehr da.  Sehr löblich.
Ich habe den Blocker jetzt mal aufgehoben. Zum ersten Mal seit vielen Monaten - und ich werde nicht gleich von diversen Layer-Ads angesprungen. Hm... das war aber mal anders. Klar sehe ich jetzt Werbung, ist aber relativ human.
Einblendungen sehe ich aber immer noch nicht.
Aber  ich traue dem Frieden noch nicht so recht.


----------



## Falk (10. Januar 2012)

Naja, bei dir funktioniert dann alles korrekt (keine Einblendungen), bei ruyven dagegen nicht (er sollte eigentlich keine Einblendung bekommen), von daher muss es dort ein anderes Problem geben. Für die Facebook-Buttons nutzen wir jetzt die 2-Klick-Lösung von Heise.


----------



## OctoCore (10. Januar 2012)

Okay, fein. 

Zu meiner Miniliste sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass sie nicht vollständig ist - anscheinend zeigt Opera nicht alles an, was es blockt. Jetzt sehe ich ja wieder Werbung und deren Adressen - die stehen zwar in der Filterliste - werden aber bei _Blockierter Inhalt... Detail _ nicht angezeigt. Sei's drum.

Jetzt geht mir aber doch langsam auf den Zeiger, dass dieser Kühlschrank da rumhüpft... Grmmpffff


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2012)

Falk schrieb:


> Naja, bei dir funktioniert dann alles korrekt (keine Einblendungen), bei ruyven dagegen nicht (er sollte eigentlich keine Einblendung bekommen), von daher muss es dort ein anderes Problem geben.



Ich werd die Sache auf alle Fälle mal im Auge behalten.
Leider bin ich bislang noch nicht in der Lage, das Problem gezielt zu reproduzieren. Mal kommen Einblendungen (dann aber in allen News - mal nicht). Ganze Scripttypen blocken ist auf alle Fälle kein wünschenswerter Ansatz. Ich will ja nicht die Funktionalität beeinträchtigen, sondern nur Verweise auf Überschriften, die ich schon lange kenne, verhindern.




OctoCore schrieb:


> Zu meiner Miniliste sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass sie nicht vollständig ist - anscheinend zeigt Opera nicht alles an, was es blockt. Jetzt sehe ich ja wieder Werbung und deren Adressen - die stehen zwar in der Filterliste - werden aber bei _Blockierter Inhalt... Detail _ nicht angezeigt. Sei's drum.


 
Einige Werbungen haben ein sehr buntes Mischmasch verschiedenster Adressen hinter sich und geblockt wird ja nur derjenige, von dem das Bild geladen wird.


----------

